# Zellen mit gleichem Inhalt markieren



## ritch1 (17. Juli 2018)

Folgendes Problem(chen):

Ich habe eine Tabelle im Excel angelegt:




Ich möchte mir anzeigen lassen in Farbe welche Zeilen sich wiederholen. Referenz wären Zahlen der Zeile xyz. Ergebnis Zeilen 6, 10, 12 sind identisch zur Referenz 1:

.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dann möchte ich die indentischen filtern und Rest in eine andere xls übertragen. Ist sowas möglich? Die eigentl xls hat 600 Zeilen das möchte ich mir ersparen..


----------



## Yaslaw (18. Juli 2018)

Also alles was nicht gelb ist extrahieren?
èber ein Makro kann man sowas lösen. Es gibt verscheidene Möglichkeiten. Effiziente, die aber schwer zu verstehen sind und klassische. Was solls den Sein?
Und wie weit bist du bereits?


----------



## Technipion (18. Juli 2018)

Hm, Excel scheint sogar schon Features für sowas an Board zu haben: https://www.howtogeek.com/198052/how-to-remove-duplicate-rows-in-excel/

Allerdings bin ich kein Excel-Experte. Da gäbe es auch immer noch die Möglichkeit - wenn es sich wirklich um die paar Daten handelt - die Tabelle kurzfristig in einem einfach lesbaren Format, z.B. csv, abzuspeichern und dann ein externes Skript zu benutzen. Denke dass sowas mit Batch z.B. sehr einfach möglich sein müsste. Ich habe mir innerhalb von 3 Minuten schnell ein Python-Skript aus der Nase gezogen (ungetestet):


Spoiler: uniq.py





```
with open('data.csv', 'r') as ifile:
    lines = ifile.readlines()

already_written = set()

with open('data_unique.csv', 'w') as ofile:
    for l in lines:
        columnsBtoH = ','.join(l.split(',')[1:])
        if not columnsBtoH in already_written:
            ofile.write(l)
            already_written.add(columnsBtoH)
```




Danach könnte man die bereinigte .csv Datei wieder in Excel einlesen. Spricht irgendetwas dagegen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Yaslaw (18. Juli 2018)

Warum über Extern wenn man einfach mit ADODB in Ecel-VBA ein SQL darüber absetzen kann und in ein neues Sheet speichern. Fertig.
Darum war meine Frage wie weit er ist.


----------



## ritch1 (18. Juli 2018)

Am liebsten wäre mir was einfaches, bisher habe ich nur via bedingte Formatierung 1nen wiederholenden Wert identifizieren können bzw alle die min 2x vorhanden sind


----------



## Yaslaw (19. Juli 2018)

Willst du selber was machen oder ist das eine Anfrage für eine Umsetzung?


----------



## ritch1 (19. Juli 2018)

Würde es gerne selber machen, nur weiß ich nicht wie... Ein paar Tips wären super


----------



## ritch1 (19. Juli 2018)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Hm, Excel scheint sogar schon Features für sowas an Board zu haben: https://www.howtogeek.com/198052/how-to-remove-duplicate-rows-in-excel/
> 
> Allerdings bin ich kein Excel-Experte. Da gäbe es auch immer noch die Möglichkeit - wenn es sich wirklich um die paar Daten handelt - die Tabelle kurzfristig in einem einfach lesbaren Format, z.B. csv, abzuspeichern und dann ein externes Skript zu benutzen. Denke dass sowas mit Batch z.B. sehr einfach möglich sein müsste. Ich habe mir innerhalb von 3 Minuten schnell ein Python-Skript aus der Nase gezogen (ungetestet):
> 
> ...


Danke für den Vorschlag, habe es getestet er markiert alles was doppelt ist auf Zellen Basis und nicht auf Zeilen Basis. Ich will 1zeile mit einer anderen Zeile vergleichen und sehen ob der Inhalt gleich ist.


----------

